# Planar Heater Install advice



## sailer lyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post.
I purchased an O'Day 31 a couple of months ago. I am very happy with this boat! As such, I'm looking to do some upgrades. 1st off, as I sail on the Pacific north west, it is important to have a heater. But it seldom drops down to less than 0 degrees C (32 F) even in the coldest weather. I saw the Planar heaters at the boat show and thought that their 44D model should work.
I have 2 questions..
1. Do people have an opinion on the Planar models?
2. To install this heater (rather like a furnace, and very similiar to an Espar) should I position it fore to aft or beam to beam? especially if I'd like to run it occassionally while under sail. 
Thanks!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The Planar heaters are poor copies of Espar heaters. You were probably attracted to them by their low price. There is very bad backup of parts and service - the distributor for Canada told me at the recent Vancouver boat show that after 2 years the heater, at the low price they are asking, owes you nothing when I asked about back-up of parts and service. The owners of Planar heaters in Alaska are unable to get their units serviced. The warranty phone number on the literature I have - from the Canadian distributor - has one phone number for warranty/service. It is about 14 digits long and is in Moscow.

The low price doesn't include any of the ducting, exhaust, or much else really. 

You would be much better to look at the Espar, Webasto, or the quieter Wallas furnaces. All solid companies that have good products and back them up properly.


----------



## sailer lyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Brian,
That's great feedback.
Do you have any advice on the beam to beam or fore to aft install location? 
thanks,
lyn


----------



## Jenstar (Apr 12, 2012)

the wabasto literature says install for to aft


----------



## sailer lyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Jenstar!


----------



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

sailer lyn said:


> Thanks Brian,
> That's great feedback.
> Do you have any advice on the beam to beam or fore to aft install location?
> thanks,
> lyn


If your heater is a hot water (more like a boiler than a furnace) type, you should install with the longest dimension of the tank FWD/AFT. This will minimize water level changes inside heater tank when the boat rolls / heels.

If it is a forced hot air type (like your home furnace), the positioning should not matter.

For hot water (boiler) type units, check out the Proheat X45. These are diesel-fired, made in Canada primarily for trucks and busses, but they will work on boats (when properly installed, of course) and being non-marine are a lot cheaper than Webasto, etc.
Happy heating!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailer lyn said:


> Hi all, this is my first post.
> I purchased an O'Day 31 a couple of months ago. I am very happy with this boat! As such, I'm looking to do some upgrades. 1st off, as I sail on the Pacific north west, it is important to have a heater. But it seldom drops down to less than 0 degrees C (32 F) even in the coldest weather. I saw the Planar heaters at the boat show and thought that their 44D model should work.
> I have 2 questions..
> 1. Do people have an opinion on the Planar models?
> ...


You would be MUCH better off to go with an Espar or Webasto truck kit and then modify it for marine use. The truck kits can be purchased pretty cheap, sub $1000.00 for the Espar D2. To convert the truck unit to marine you'd need..

* Exhaust transom fitting - Sure Marine has them.

* Exhaust lagging blanket - Sure Marine sells it by the foot as does McMaster Carr

* Double walled SS exhaust hose - The truck version is a single spiral of SS not double thick. Esparparts.com has it but you have to call and ask specifically for the marine exhaust.

*Muffler - the truck kits don't come with it, you'll want it.

* Depending upon length of exhaust you may need a condensate elbow.

* Depending upon your ducting lengths you may need a Y and some more duct hose. Sure Marine has all this.

* You will need a 1" thru-hull fitting for the combustion air intake. If mounted to a vertical surface in the cockpit you'll want a 90 degree fitting behind it so water drains out, not into the heater.

* You will need to buy or make a mounting bracket for the heater. I find the Espar marine mounts pretty cheesy basically some thin SS sheet bent 90 degrees and mounting holes punched into it.. You can build one out of aluminum pretty easily.

The Webasto and Espar units are the best and there is also Mikuni that is pretty good but mostly sold over seas. There is a Chinese knock off of the Espar sold to the trucking community and it is so identical some parts are even interchangeable. Still the price of these is not far off what you can buy an Espar D2 truck kit for so for the small price difference I would just go with a known quantity like Espar or Webasto and not a knock off of unknown quality or reliability......

NONE of these heaters come with everything you'll need for the installation so don't let them fool you. Your cost for the complete installation, even if doing it yourself, will exceed the cost of the heater.

As always the actual "marine kit" is the least expensive in the long run for either Espar or Webasto...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> The Webasto and Espar units are the best and there is also Mikuni that is pretty good but mostly sold over seas. There is a Chinese knock off of the Espar sold to the trucking community and it is so identical some parts are even interchangeable. Still the price of these is not far off what you can buy an Espar D2 truck kit for so for the small price difference I would just go with a known quantity like Espar or Webasto and not a knock off of unknown quality or reliability......
> 
> NONE of these heaters come with everything you'll need for the installation so don't let them fool you. Your cost for the complete installation, even if doing it yourself, will exceed the cost of the heater.


Or the Wallas, the quietest heater available - there is not a muffler option as it is not needed. It is designed for marine use and is not a modified truck heater. Wallas kits are sold complete with everything needed right down to fuses and hose clamps.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

mitiempo said:


> Or the Wallas, the quietest heater available - there is not a muffler option as it is not needed. It is designed for marine use and is not a modified truck heater. Wallas kits are sold complete with everything needed right down to fuses and hose clamps.


Yes no doubt the Wallas furnaces are quiet. I don't find them as long lived as an Espar though. Espar heaters are designed to run long term in OTR trucks and in boats. The Wallas heaters are designed for recreational use and live aboard or commercial use is not part of the design of the product. I even recall when trouble shooting one issue that the warranty specifically stated live aboard use or commercial were not covered.

I've also seen occasional instances where with low battery voltage the units won't fire up. Apparently in the the small print they seem to want 12.5V +/- in order for them to fire reliably. That can be kind of tough to do on a cruising boat.

Still the Wallas is a good unit with good support and can be a great option for recreational use. Espar and Webasto are not without issues but when installed correctly, fed clean fuel and serviced correctly they last a good long time. I would choose any of them over a cheap Russian made heater.

If I was a live aboard I would go hydronic but the FHA has a nice drying benefit...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

A Wallas will reliably start on 12 volts. If the house bank is large as low as 11 volts actually. Once started - 10 amps for about 4 minutes - they will run reliably as low as 10.5 volts.

As far as longevity we regularly service heaters a decade old. And our customers are often heavy heater users. In the interior of B.C. many are out on aluminum sportfishing boats as soon as the ice on the lakes melts. It makes good heat mandatory when the water temp is just above freezing.

The warranty is time - 3 years - or 2000 hours, same as Espar I believe. 

I have both installed and sold Wallas products. I am currently employed by Wallas Canada. I am installing a Wallas in my own boat as well.

But my main reason for posting was to warn about the Russian products.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

mitiempo said:


> A Wallas will reliably start on 12 volts. If the house bank is large as low as 11 volts actually. Once started - 10 amps for about 4 minutes - they will run reliably as low as 10.5 volts.
> 
> As far as longevity we regularly service heaters a decade old. And our customers are often heavy heater users. In the interior of B.C. many are out on aluminum sportfishing boats as soon as the ice on the lakes melts. It makes good heat mandatory when the water temp is just above freezing.
> 
> ...


My main reason to post was also to warn about the Russian made products too.

The Wallas actually has 1 year more warranty than the Espar but both limit the warranty period to 2000 hours. Espar does not limit use of live aboard or commercial but does require service to be done by an "Espar Certified" installer.... As I said none of them are perfect and the warranty small print is pretty poor on all of them..

Personally I don't think the ultimate heater for boats has been built yet.

Perhaps you can help me with the issue I had with the Wallas that would not start with low battery power? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Tuggie (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all I am new to the site but have browsed it and others a lot when I was looking for a heater for my tug. I just wanted to chime in here as I went for the Russian made heater and found everything to be just fine. The hardest part for me was cutting the holes in the boat for the ducting. Not the labour of it but the thought of it. I cannot believe the heat it produces,and the amount of air it moves. I have not been in a boat with a diesel heater before, so I can not give you a comparison but this makes more then enough heat for my boat.I have a Ranger Tug R29 and it has started getting cold up in Ontario, and it warms it up very quickly. Being my first install I had a lot of questions, and all my emails were replied to quickly and gave me the answers I was looking for. I have done a lot of research and I found the biggest problem with any of the heaters is running them at a low setting and having them carbon up. There really isn't a lot to these heaters to go wrong and I of course hope nothing does. I just wanted to let everyone know they do work and make lots of heat..and I am a very satisfied customer
Mark


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Wallas diesel heaters do not carbon up when run on low - their burner design solved this problem. It keeps the burner just about as hot on low as on high.


----------



## vladru (Jun 14, 2013)

Carbon buildup happens in burner when the combustion temperature is not high enough to burn the fuel completely. 
Combustion process in air heaters Planar organized such a way that fuel/combustion air RATIO is kept the same at any regime. Thus, the internal combustion temperature is constant (which prevents carbon depositing) but AMOUNT OF THE HEAT is controlled by varying fuel supply and processed air flow.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

What was that movie ? ..... The ------- are coming


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I actually thought about looking into a Planer for next winter, but there spaming appears to be too much.


----------



## vladru (Jun 14, 2013)

There are more Planar heater models available from the Canadian distributor.
2-year warranty on all products and technical support are provided and backed up by local manufacturer's representative. Any of the spare parts always available and been shipped upon request same day.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

vladru said:


> There are more Planar heater models available from the Canadian distributor.
> 2-year warranty on all products and technical support are provided and backed up by local manufacturer's representative. Any of the spare parts always available and been shipped upon request same day.


I emailed planar several times for info prior to deciding what to install on my Spencer 42 which was built in Canada but the company has yet to answer my emails been trying for a couple weeks so far


----------



## vladru (Jun 14, 2013)

Make sure you have right address: [email protected]
Or call: 604 719-4663. All inquires are always answered.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

vladru said:


> Make sure you have right address: [email protected]
> Or call: 604 719-4663. All inquires are always answered.


I used the contact us page on your companies web site I will try one more time


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

newhaul said:


> I used the contact us page on your companies web site I will try one more time


Try Scanmarine for Wallas, a much better product.
Wallas Heater | Boat | Stoves | Cooking Equipment | ScanMarineUSA.com


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you discounted bulkhead heaters? Solid fuel or propane models can be installed for less than $1k. I'm a Mainah and I like seein' open flame. My pellet stove has just been roarin' all night. 

There's an article in Good Old Boat covering one man's epic journey of installing a deisel heater. It shows how he installed it, the location, trials and tribulations. Might be worth the search.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

vladru said:


> Make sure you have right address: [email protected]
> Or call: 604 719-4663. All inquires are always answered.


A company using gmail for it's email to me has no plans on staying in business. An email service with unlimited email costs what like $10 a year, but normally included in a basic web page.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

miatapaul said:


> A company using gmail for it's email to me has no plans on staying in business. An email service with unlimited email costs what like $10 a year, but normally included in a basic web page.


Eh, probably not an official company email, but one set up by a local rep or one of the (few?) english speaking Planar people. Besides,
*течсуппорт@планархеатерс.цом* is a LOT harder to type!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

DonScribner said:


> Have you discounted bulkhead heaters? Solid fuel or propane models can be installed for less than $1k. I'm a Mainah and I like seein' open flame. My pellet stove has just been roarin' all night.
> 
> There's an article in Good Old Boat covering one man's epic journey of installing a deisel heater. It shows how he installed it, the location, trials and tribulations. Might be worth the search.


Yes we have ruled out bulkhead heaters no good place to mount one with the current layout of out boat would either loose a portion of the dinette seating or a double and single sea berths also the but out put would not be sufficient for us we would need a minimum of 10k output to be comfortable in the dead of winter


----------



## vladru (Jun 14, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> A company using gmail for it's email to me has no plans on staying in business. An email service with unlimited email costs what like $10 a year, but normally included in a basic web page.


See you at The Vancouver Boat Show January 21-25 2015. Our booth is #337. You are welcome for discussion! If you are confident in what you are posting.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

vladru said:


> See you at The Vancouver Boat Show January 21-25 2015. Our booth is #337. You are welcome for discussion! If you are confident in what you are posting.


Vladru,

You might want to read the forum rules... Apparently you are a vendor but have portrayed yourself as a boat owner plugging the Planar product...


----------



## bwilly (Feb 12, 2015)

This may be true about parts being hard to access, but I am in the 3rd season of my heater and I am quite happy with it. It seems due for a cleaning, as it does flame out this season sometimes, which it never did before. But it gets heavy use. And for the price compared to Espar or the like, you could buy a spare and keep it for a backup!!


----------



## Ditchley (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello everyone. First time on line here or anywhere really! Just bought and installed a Planar 2D air heater on my boat (Beneteau First 285) From reading your posts am regretting this now. Once I had it installed, turned on and got a error code 13. Which indicated from manual a service is required. Also when installing fuel pump I noticed there was fuel in it which seemed odd. Any advise. Is it possible I have done something wrong in start up. Best Tom


----------



## davekru41 (2 mo ago)

Have a Planar hydronic heater and it is ridiculously noisy. Even with the optional muffler. Had a webasto before and should have stuck with it


----------

